# HERNANDEZ UPHOLSTERY



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

SOME WORK JESSE HAS DONE FOR OUR CLUB........EASTSIDE.......

EVERY WOMAN'S WISH


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

GREEN HORNET


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

TOTAL PACKAGE


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

KOPPER TON


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

EASTSIDE YELLOW JACKET


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

EASTSIDE HEARTBREAKER


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*KILLER WORK* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

WHAT'S UP JESSE............


----------



## MISTER. CEN CAL . (Sep 4, 2008)

HernAndEz is the best in Fresno hands down he did my 87 ls will post some pics later. MAJESTICS CEN.CAL


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Apr 29 2010, 02:07 PM~17342381
> *KOPPER TON
> 
> 
> ...


thats one clean ride


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:0


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

How much do you guys charge to do the interior of a 84 buick regal ?


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Apr 29 2010, 10:57 AM~17341193
> *SOME WORK JESSE HAS DONE FOR OUR CLUB........EASTSIDE.......
> 
> EVERY WOMAN'S WISH
> ...


still looks fresh than ever always love this car :worship: :worship:


----------



## MYERS60 (Jan 29, 2010)

:worship: Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmm I dont think i can afford it! Nice work.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

looks good 
:thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice work....


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE PROPS.............


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MYERS60_@Oct 30 2010, 06:27 PM~18949464
> *:worship: Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmm I dont think i can afford it!  Nice work.
> *



he's actually very affordable.


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

yeah Jesse does some nice work. I cant wait for him to do my 64


----------



## Diehard64 (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm looking for someone to do my 70 Impala in Fresno. Dose he have a # or some way I could get a price?


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 5 2011, 09:16 PM~19515592
> *he's actually very affordable.
> *


Very true
Been going to him
for about 15yrs.....


----------



## BIGV63 (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Apr 29 2010, 01:07 PM~17342381
> *KOPPER TON
> 
> 
> ...


I need some contact info :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz+Apr 29 2010, 01:08 PM~17341277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is some serious work homie !


----------



## MR RODRIGUEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

im looking to get a 87regal re-done.... basically the entire interior color changed im talking dash,every panel,doors, seats, carpet you get wat im saying.. Nothing fancy like the pics jus make it look like a original as it already is jus a different color,,,, wat would be a estimate on that. am i looking at spending a couple Gz. ANYONES HELP WOULD GREATLY BE APPRECIATED


----------



## bam_bam (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Apr 29 2010, 11:08 AM~17341277
> *TOTAL PACKAGE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGV63_@Jan 21 2011, 09:52 AM~19659147
> *I need some contact info :biggrin:
> *


Hernandez Upholstery 
3336 E Belmont Ave, Fresno, CA 93702 
(559) 268-1018 

Jesse does GREAT Work and for a GREAT price


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## ~nip/tuck~ (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

any more pic's


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

He does excellent work from what I can see! I'm interested in getting mine done but I have a question, does he store the cars he works on indoors? I passed by and saw them working on a car under a stall but I was just wondering because I get paranoid if my cars left outdoors at night on Belmont.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

R these guys still doing interiors?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I havent heard anything different. But i belive he still is doing work.


----------



## dlimer279 (Apr 7, 2011)

RALPH HIT ME UP BRO,WUT UP WIT GREEN HORNET?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

thanks for the work Jesse great quality
T T T


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

can some post up contact info ?


----------



## Ground.Illusion (Sep 3, 2009)

Who can help me find pink chush velvet real chush get at me I need 20 yards r more for a project this winner pm me big pook


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

Is he booked up alot, or is he taking appointments.... If anyone can help.. Thanks.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

try this # 559 268 1018 only open Monday to friday


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Did a very good job on my caddy....soon to be shown at a show. Very happy


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsupic of your caddy?


----------



## blue87 (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice


----------

